
Show HN: Archiving the Internet one page at a time - browsergap
https://github.com/dosyago/22120.git
======
rendx
Chrome extension to store and view all browsed content for offline browsing
and archiving. Neat.

~~~
browsergap
Sorry actually it's not an extension, it's a "controller". It attaches to the
debugging port of your Chrome instance.

I tried implementing it as an extension but there's a lot of (undocumented)
differences to using CRDP [0] over websocket and over chrome.debugger
extension API, so for now I gave up on the extension part of it.

[0]: [https://chromedevtools.github.io/devtools-
protocol/](https://chromedevtools.github.io/devtools-protocol/)

[1]:
[https://developer.chrome.com/extensions/debugger](https://developer.chrome.com/extensions/debugger)

